# Any Way To Disassemble A Vertex?



## renowb (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a customer from several months back that says the vertex pen he bought has become defective. By that, he says the tip won't stay out. I presume it's the clicker assembly. Any way to get that bugger out without destroying the pen?


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 17, 2012)

It's not so much as destroying the pen as destroying the click mechanism.

I have never tried this, (I always destroy the mech.)

Try this and tell me if it works. Wrap some tape around the clip etc. Then secure it in a collect chuck of the appropriate size. Place on the lathe and see if you can wiggle the clip, finial, and click mech. from the brass tube.

You will still need a new click mechanism from PSI!


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 17, 2012)

Hollow tube that will let the click mechanism go inside then tap with a hammer.


----------



## timhoman0351 (Jul 4, 2012)

A old leather belt wrapped around the body to keep from scratching the body in a small vise.Unscrew the tip and remove the refill.I use a brass rod to catch the sides of the thin plastic wall of the clicker.Sliding along the tube until it hits the plastic and tap on it going from one side to the other.One reason that I dont buy kits that needs CA to keep parts together except for the tube the body.


----------

